# Seiko 62Mas



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

I got these one's out today to snap a few pictures.

From left to right: 1965 6217-8000, 1966 6217-8001 and 1967 6217-8001










Interesting in as much as it documents the development of the 62mas, from the very beginning, the small crown 6217-8000 model of '65, through the large crown dolphin casebacked 6217-8001 of '66 to the final incarnation of the beige lumed horseshoe casebacked 6217-8001 model of 1967










With their first cousin, a 1967 6217-7000 world timer which utilised the same 6217 movement, but with an extra wheel that slipped over the hour wheel. It was driven by a pinion fitted to the minute wheel, and calculated to turn one revolution every 24 hours.










And finally with a watch I find a bit of an oddity. It's a 1977 7025-8099 which was marketed a a 'sports diver', however it only had a resistance rating of 70m - not a genuine diver by a long chalk. However it's clear where Seiko drew their design cue's from for this watch. The hands are identical to the 62mas's, the dial has the deep lumed wells for the indicies and the bezel is also identical - the insert is obviously a nod to a divers bezel too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

wow stunning collection there, love them all, especially the 67 with beige lume


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A classy bunch indeed. Thanks for the photos and the info.

Mike


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Again, excellent, we don't seem to see so much of the early diver Seiko stuff and its a joy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A very nice collection of early Seiko divers & thank-you for sharing 

Excellent indeed,

Martin


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Woooow!!!!

Amazing collection really. I really envy you!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Those 6217 are really cool, very toolish and they have aged well.


----------

